
Ask HN: Any good free alternatives to meetup.com? - prmph
I&#x27;m, looking to start a tech meetup but put off by the steep prices of meetup.com
======
mtmail
[http://lanyrd.com/](http://lanyrd.com/) has less features but it's
established. (The next event we're running in London,England as example:
[http://lanyrd.com/2016/geomob-november/](http://lanyrd.com/2016/geomob-
november/))

------
jeffmould
Facebook Events?

